# Gunner & Sasha in the leaves



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So cute!! I like Sasha's tongue action! It looks like you are in full blown fall. It hasn't hit here yet!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our Linden trees drop their leaves in one day! The Honey Locust takes a little longer. We wait till they are all down to rake.
The boys are loving them!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, they look so cute and comfortable together. Gunnie looks happy too. He'd looked a bit sad recently, which is perfectly understandable, but he looks happy now. 

Your card arrived today, Thank You. I love the pics you chose to use, they're perfect.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, there are more on FB . They take forever to upload here on GRF.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pics and gorgeous boys!!! Love Sasha's tongue picture.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot this one.. made it my profile pic on FB. I cropped it and it's a close up of their two heads. So sweet!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute, adorable, wonderful.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch: to both your lovely boys.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Teresa! I am just so very grateful they like each other!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> I forgot this one.. made it my profile pic on FB. I cropped it and it's a close up of their two heads. So sweet!


 
This picture is PRICELESS!!!! Love it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are so good, i know it must make your heart feel so good, to see them getting to be brothers.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet pics of beautiful boys.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to come look again.

Little Sasha sure does look to be pleading with Gunner to be friends. I think it's working.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG those pictures are great! Looks like Selka whispered in Sasha's ear to do some grass/leaf rolling for you. I'm so happy Gunnie is being a great big brother. I think Selka had a talk with him too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

beautiful, beautiful pictures....just warms the heart!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

LUCKY LUCKY Goldens!!! I wish we had leaves here in Miami, cant wait till I finish nursing school so I can move!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful pics of those handsome boys of yours!!

One of those pics reminds me so much of the pic of Molson and Lucy from last year when Lucy was about the exact same age as Sasha!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gunner looks like he is having fun just watching Sasha roll in the leaves. Love the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I love all the pics, but especially that last one of Gunnie and Sasha with their heads together and that pic of Lucy and Molson is fantastic, too, ESSJAY!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know why you worried so much!!!  Those two are coming good buddies. Love all the pictures.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. You are right goldensrbest,it makes me feel so good.
And Cathy: I know Selka had everything to do with EVERYTHING that is going on!! That Gunner has accepted Sasha so well is a miracle!

Steph: It is so similar!!! Great photo!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know Janine, I am a worry wart!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Beautiful and touching to see their "buddies". I love the "older" GR and then the "lil pup" Gr. Priceless!!!! Not much leaf action here in TX...already miss the NE.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! Nice pictures of your pups! ^^


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, rolling in the leaves - Oh what fun!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Deb, they're just so sweet. It does look like Sasha just knew he had to give Gunner a little extra time and space. But he looks like he's decided he won't give up on him! 

The two faces together are precious. I know I always feel closest to my dear dog when I wake up face to face with her, or when I'm having a quiet moment with her, kissing her nose and forehead. Something about your two guys together like that... just says "everything's good."


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love those pictures of Sasha & Gunner. They are really becoming the best of buddies. i think that Selka is a big part of that. Wish we had leaves to drop like that in our yard. Just pine needles.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> I forgot this one.. made it my profile pic on FB. I cropped it and it's a close up of their two heads. So sweet!


SO Cute! And you were worried...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Hope you have another fun day in the leaves with your boys...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just so grateful they are getting along and yes, I know Selka is behind it!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Our leaves haven't starting dropping in full yet. There's still quite a bit of green on the trees. I hope you are able to get more pics today, tomorrow, and next week.  I'll never tire of seeing pics of Sasha and Gunner enjoying each other. Will you try to recreate your avatar pic with Gunnie and Sasha? ...though that pic is priceless, so maybe not?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to try to recreate it. Selka was so special and unique. Only he could have that look. 
Gunner and Sasha will have their own special photo I am sure.
Hard to picture them even lying that way but you never know.
Sasha actually laid his head on Gunnie's back the other night but no camera in the room!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

All of these pictures are priceless.

I think you are going to need a camera in every room!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww. Beautiful pictures, Deb.
Looks like Gunner is starting to warm up to his little brother.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> I don't want to try to recreate it. Selka was so special and unique. Only he could have that look.
> Gunner and Sasha will have their own special photo I am sure.
> Hard to picture them even lying that way but you never know.
> Sasha actually laid his head on Gunnie's back the other night but no camera in the room!


It was just a thought I had after seeing Sasha and Gunner getting so close together yesterday. As soon as it wrote it, I realized it was special and it should stand alone.

Sasha resting his head on Gunner's back, I bet that was adorable. I always manage to miss the best pics. Either I'm without my camera or I'm a split second too late.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely pics -( the best fun is for dad to rake all the leaves into a pile, and then for mom to throw a ball into the middle) - looks like they are having a bit of bonding time


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Lovely pics -( the best fun is for dad to rake all the leaves into a pile, and then for mom to throw a ball into the middle) - looks like they are having a bit of bonding time


We may have to try that!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Hope you have a great day and fantastic weekend with the boys. The leaves are starting to fall here but not much yet at least by my house. Gunner has a date with the groomer on Oct. 24 (Sunday) and then that evening a date with a photographer at a park to take some nice fall pictures. I think the leaves and color will be wonderful by that time for us.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Morning Deb, 

Hope everyone is having a great morning. I love playing 'Where's Ike?' when the leaves fall. I bury Ike in a pile of leaves with just his head sticking out and act like I can't find him. He's almost 4 and still thinks this is hilarious.  I think one of my favorite things about Fall is that it's Golden Camouflage Season. My fave pics are of Sam and Ike amongst the leaves. Sam's last Fall, when he was getting up there in years and didn't want to run through the leaf piles, I would rake a pile around him so he could scatter the leaves when he got up...which is how I got the idea for 'Where's Ike?', when he came along the following year.

I hope you have more Fall Action pics for us today. I'll never tire of them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Morning you guys.. I have too many threads! I should just add pics to old threads but then I'm afraid people won't see them.
Hmmm dilemma!

Don't know if we'll get pics today or not.. I'm not up too par. Very achy and no sleep. We'll see. Sasha pouts when I'm not playing with him by going and lying in his crate. : (


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Sorry you aren't feeling up to par. Hope you feel better as day goes on.
I know Sasha and Gunnie will keep you on your toes!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry you're not feeling well. Hopefully you'll feel better as the day goes on. It's still been a very short time since your world turned upside down and your system is probably a bit run down. Get some rest and build back up your defenses. I heard on the news yesterday that the first cases of flu have been reported. Not sure were, but it was the same swine flu from last year. Seems early to me, but then it doesn't feel like it's October already either.

Don't worry about your threads. I make a point to search the Forums you've posted in rather than just go through the pages of Today's posts. It's easy enough. Anyway, if I can't find you I'll just start another 'Good Morning Deb' thread.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

aww Deb... hope you feel better soon!! That's so cute about Sasha pouting in his crate. LOL Poor boy just gets NO love and attention, at ALL!  I have loved seeing all the pictures! Sasha is growing so much! And I loved the pics on facebook too - the extras of them out in the yard. There was one pic where Gunnie had his "arm" on top of a bumper and someone had captioned it like "see this, this is MY bumper." I about cracked up! They are certainly looking more and more friendly these days and Gunnie looks HAPPY, Deb. I think he might be enjoying the little guy!!  

Anyways, try and get what rest you can today... Sasha will be alright pouting in the crate sometimes. hehehe They do make you feel guilty though! I know Charlie does that to me sometimes... he will go pout between the loveseat and armchair (there's a little space there just perfect for him to fit), and when I look over there, he just kinda gives me the "I'm soooooo pitiful" eyes.  LOL 

Big hugs to you, Gunnie & Sasha!!!  
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Paula and Candace! I hope I feel better today too. Stress and no sleep make the fibro and Sjogren's so much worse. It's also chilly here so could be that also.

My emotions seem to be so up and down. One min. I can feel pretty good and the next in tears from missing Selka so.

Anyway, sure hoping to get out and to a movie today! Hope my heart can handle that football game tomorrow! It is bound to be a heartstopper, they always are with Texas!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear your not feeling well....I hope you feel better as the day goes on. It's chilly here as well I had to turn the heat on for a few mins. to get the chill out of the house. I love Fall but not looking forward to winter. I knew it was cold in the house when I woke up early this morning to both dogs on the bed. 
I made my husband go to the movies with me last weekend to see Secretariat with Diane Lane....not the best movie but entertaining, we don't often like the same kind of movies so most of the time I go with my daughter and he goes with our son or we wait for videos. Hope your day gets better ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's the movie I want to see today.. hope it's worth the money. I spoke of it in the other thread.. LOL! Too many threads going.
I also want to see RED, and the Kathyrn Heigl movie (Life AsWe Know it?)
and at the end of the month: Hereafter, the Clint eastwood movie about life, death and the afterlife.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What movie Deb? 

Janine, Did you see Seabiscuit? It's probably my favorite movie. Was Secretariat anything like Seabiscuit? I've been thinking about seeing it, but we go to so few movies I may just wait until it comes out on DVD.

Oops. missed your post Deb. I too want to see Hereafter. I don't care for Matt Damon, though I loved Good Will Hunting, but I think Robin Williams made that movie what it was... and I love the premise of Hereafter.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I enjoyed Secretariat it was a good movie but Seabiscuit was better. I think part of the reason is I know the story line of Secretariat, mind you I was young when he raced but you still hear about him today during horse racing season. I cry at most Disney animal movies ... I can't watch 5 mins of Homeward Bound with out a box of tissues.

I want to see Life As We Know It .... I will have to wait for my daughter or find a girlfriend I don't think DH will want to see that one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Deb, Just had a thought pop in....we'll make a Thread called 'The Deb Thread' and we'll put a link to each of your threads in there.  That way, if someone thinks they may have missed something, they can just check 'The Deb Thread', click on a link, and looks for recent posts. Genius!  
I'm getting silly today...not much sleep last night either.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Paula, yes, I love the premise also and really need some affirmation/inspiration right now.

Seabuscuit is my favorite movie. I cry every time I watch it.
I hope Secretariat lives up to that. He was an unbelievable horse, just like Seabuscuit!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My father remembers Seabiscuit and listening to the race on the radio. When it came out I took Mom and Dad out to lunch and surprised them by seeing the movie after we had lunch. It's one of the first DVD's that I bought for myself and I watch it every so often. I never tire of watching it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have my niece with me today, so we're headed out for a bit.

Hope you feel better Deb!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys beat me back here. I had to give the boys some p-nut butter on their bones to get some spare time!
Anyway, I meant the premise of Hereafter, not having a Deb thread! LOL! I do not want to appear to be an egomaniac!
Although I have deeply appreciated everyone's support through these rough times. You guys are very dear friends!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> My father remembers Seabiscuit and listening to the race on the radio. When it came out I took Mom and Dad out to lunch and surprised them by seeing the movie after we had lunch. It's one of the first DVD's that I bought for myself and I watch it every so often. I never tire of watching it.


Paula, I took my parents to see Seabiscuit also! My dad used to own racehorses and is a big race fan!
And I also bought it and watch it when I need to feel better. I watched it shortly after Selka went to Heaven. Did you read the book? Very detailed and I corresponded with the author some .. she has chronic fatigue so we related on that issue.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like a movie I need to see...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW Candace.. you have never seen Seabiscuit? It's a must see!!!! over and over!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

When I was a teenager, my parents took our family to Lexington, Kentucky to visit some friends. The couples daughter was good friends of the owners of the stables where Secretariat and Seabiscuit are buried. We were invited on a tour of the stables. Beautiful grounds, barns, pastures, etc. I never forgot the hug statues of the horses at their burial site. You could eat off the floors of the barns because it was so clean. I was very impressed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

cathyjobray said:


> When I was a teenager, my parents took our family to Lexington, Kentucky to visit some friends. The couples daughter was good friends of the owners of the stables where Secretariat and Seabiscuit are buried. We were invited on a tour of the stables. Beautiful grounds, barns, pastures, etc. I never forgot the hug statues of the horses at their burial site. You could eat off the floors of the barns because it was so clean. I was very impressed.


WOW, I am envious! I have told Dan I'd love to go to Kentucky to see horse country!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It's less than 6 hours to get there from my house. It's beautiful country with the rolling hills and white fences. Beautiful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's what I picture. Maybe someday.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Debles said:


> WOW Candace.. you have never seen Seabiscuit? It's a must see!!!! over and over!!!


Nope! Never seen it. I'm weird about movies. I go through phases. I'll have to see about finding it!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not very old. Has Tobey Maguire and Jeff Bridges. A real tearjerker but in a good way. Has you holding your breath and cheering too. LOVE that movie!!!

My favorite line "Turn 'im loose!"
Makes me want to watch it.. guess I'll have to go put it in!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> Paula, I took my parents to see Seabiscuit also! My dad used to own racehorses and is a big race fan!
> And I also bought it and watch it when I need to feel better. I watched it shortly after Selka went to Heaven. Did you read the book? Very detailed and I corresponded with the author some .. she has chronic fatigue so we related on that issue.


No Deb, I never read the book but saw a lengthy interview done with the author. She fought her way through debilitating pain and fatigue to research and write the book. How special that you were able to correspond with her. I remember thinking she was a very young woman to have such issues. Do you keep in touch? How is she?

My 'Deb Thread' comment was made jokingly after you apologized for having too many threads. It still makes me giggle thinking of it, _The Deb Thread_. 




> Nope! Never seen it. I'm weird about movies. I go through phases. I'll have to see about finding it!


I can't believe you've never seen Seabiscuit. You've missed what is probably the most uplifting movie ever made and it's a true story! They incorporated pictures from that time into the movie and it made you feel like you were there. I hope you go out and get it this weekend, you'll be glad you did.

Deb, The Race Announcer was not in the book, but I think he made the movie that much better. Do you agree?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb and all GRF friends. Hope this is the most current thread, Deb. Hope you had a good evening and that today goes well for you and the boys. Enjoy your football game. Hugs, Cathy and Gunner


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Cathy. I wrote on Gunner's In OUR Thoughts thread that he is losing his coat due to the allergic reaction to the groomer's shampoo. He also has an opthomologist appointment Tuesday to get a recheck. praying he can go off some of these drops.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Deb. Hope you are feeling better this morning. Sorry your team lost yesterday. I watched some of the game. 

Hope your weather is going to be as nice as ours today. We would love to see more Gunner and Sasha pictures.

Have a wonderful day. Hugs, Cathy and Gunner


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry you watched the game Cathy. It was a sad example of Husker football.
Not feeling much better today and my mood is worse. Hopefully the nice weather will help.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better soon! Just keep looking at this pic. I know every time I look at it ...... it makes me smile big time.:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, thanks Michael! 

Here's a few new ones from today . DH and his friend were putting new beams on our deck.

Sorry the one pic is sideways.. I don't know how to turn them here. It's straight on my Picassa!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics....... especially the first one. And Sasha looks to be growing fast. Gunner keeps trying to teach the "kid" something about retrieving.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is learning quickly! A very smart pup! He now does sit, down , retrieves and drops, but not so great on Come yet. He gets distracted easily!
He starts puppy manners class in Nov.for socialization with other pups.

I am pretty sure he has gained five pounds and he seems twice as big!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Deb, just love all the pictures of the pups...Sasha looks so big already


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Claudia! He is!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the pictures. Gunnie is so handsome and regal looking. Sasha is just plain cute! They look great together. Hope you are feeling a little bit better than yesterday. Hugs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Today was pretty good. 3/4 good, 1/4 sad. My DH and his friend fixed our deck roof, cleaned up all the leaves in our entire yard and pulled out an ugly cedar bush on our corner that has been there since they built our subdivision 40 yrs ago. It was so ugly.. now I am excited for spring to put in a globe blue spruce or two and some rose bushes!!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Deb! I loved the new pics of the boys! Gunner makes me smile as he is just such a typical golden - always something in his mouth.  Sasha looks like such a little fuzz-ball!!! LOVE HIM! And he does look bigger! Is he still being a land-shark? 

I can't believe he's already learned so many commands!! He's already got Charlie beat by a mile. LOL  But Charlie and I have started clicker training. I just hope I'm doing it right. Charlie seems to like it. 

Hugs!
Candace


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, Gunner ALWAYS has something in his mouth! He picks up something to greet you whether it's a guest or getting up in the morning! Today he had 10 sticks in his mouth to keep them from Sasha.. he didn't want Sasha to have any sticks to chew!
He is so funny when he falls asleep with a toy in his mouth!

Sasha is a land shark some of the time. Depends on his mood and if he is bored. : ( I love playing with him but sorry, not 24/7, bud! Right now they are both crashed from our busy day outside! : )


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Love that last pic....such sweetness


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha's feet are almost as big as Gunner's!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Adorable!! Especially that last one!
So good to hear you thinking about gardening 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Ellen. It helps to have something to look forward to.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I just love your beautiful boys! It looks like Gunner was making sure Sasha wasn't getting hold of that dummy. Just want to kiss his sweet face.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures from today 10-17....to me Gunner has a look in the first picture like "I would put this darn thing down but no way am I giving it to the kid"! What is Sasha playing with in the last picture?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner has actually allowed Sasha to play with his dummy! I was blown away! I would never have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself! Guess Sasha is here to stay. : )

Janine, he's playing with a block of cedar.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

hehehe i didn't think about it like that... maybe Gunnie IS thinking "no way that little shrimp is getting this bumper!! Let him TRY and take it out of my mouth!" LOL

edited to add: just saw that Gunnie let Sasha play with his bumper! What did he do?? Just sit and watch him? Find another one to replace it?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner was lying on the couch and Sasha was on the floor with the dummy, (this has happened quite a few times now) I think Gun was just too lazy to get up and get it away from him!! LOL!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am thrilled!!! Gunner ran zoomies around the yard with Sasha three big laps!!! Sasha was so excited and then he almost acted afraid ! LOL! I praised Gunnie so much!!
I so wish I had video! It was too cute!
Hopefully this is just the beginning of many more!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

That is so great Gunnie chased Sasha!!!
Smooch picked up a toy today and taunted Tonka with it!!!


----------

